# Der "rote" Laberthread



## R_Apid_Pr0 (30. März 2015)

So, da es ja auch einen Thread für NVidia und die 290er Reihe gibt, eröffne ich hiermit den Thread für alle AMD Nutzer 

Und um mit der Diskussion gleich anzufangen: 
Glaubt ihr daran das AMD von Samsung aufgekauft wird ?


----------



## Neronimo (30. März 2015)

wär doch irgendwie schon was oder? Also dann würde AMD vs. NVIDIA wahrscheinlich noch spannender werden


----------



## S754 (30. März 2015)

Das wird bereits hier diskutiert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...echte-um-ubernahme-von-amd-durch-samsung.html


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (30. März 2015)

@S754 
Ja das ist mir bewusst, allerdings gibt es ja jetzt auch noch diesen Thread ^^

@Nero
Ja, das wäre wahrscheinlich so. Allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Intel wieder Konkurrenz bekommt auch nicht so niedrig.

Edith: Ja S754, auf Skype hab ich gesagt das es wohl er Fail währe. Allerdings wäre es gar nicht so schlimm


----------



## AdrianMayr (30. März 2015)

Schön dass ich dich dazu ermutigt habe einen eigenen großen Thread zu eröffnen 
Ready to fight them!

Jedoch schließe ich daraus, dass ein Thread den Wert verlieren wird.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (30. März 2015)

AdrianMayr schrieb:


> Schön dass ich dich dazu ermutigt habe einen eigenen großen Thread zu eröffnen
> Ready to fight them!
> 
> Jedoch schließe ich daraus, dass ein Thread den Wert verlieren wird.



Ja, ich denke ehr das das bei diesem Thread sein wird ^^. Einfach da AMD aus irgendwelchen Gründen wohl nicht so beliebt ist.
Also lets fight!


----------



## azzih (30. März 2015)

Ne Fusion von AMD und Samsung wäre vielleicht ganz gut. Mehr Kapital um Anschluss an Intel zu halten. Fraglich allerdings ob Samsung die wenig rentable Desktop Prozessor Sparte überhaupt weiter verfolgen würde oder sich rein auf Grafiklösungen und Mobilbereich begrenzt.

Ansonsten hoff ich bei AMD stark auf ne durchdachte neue Grakageneration, vor allem im 300€ Bereich. Quasi ne GTX970 ohne Abstriche beim Vram und mit weniger Verbrauch als die R9 Reihe.


----------



## Amon (30. März 2015)

Ich denke mal wenn AMD nicht so an der Bulldozer Architektur festgehalten hätte wurden sie CPU Seitig heute nicht so schlecht da stehen. Das Ding hätten sie viel schneller beerdigen sollen. Schade ist auch dass dir APUs nicht so angenommen werden. Die Teile sind doch einfach perfekt für Laptops un Notebooks aber wenn man so guckt, kaum was auf dem Markt.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (30. März 2015)

Bulldozer war einfach ein Fehler! Fertig! 
AMD hat zwar in gewissen Maßen richtig gedacht, allerdings haben sie das ganze zu Früh gemacht. Heist: Wenn sowas für in 1-2 Jahre geplant hätten, wäre das gar keine schlechte Idee gewesen.

Ich besitze übrigens selbst einen Laptop mit einer APU (FX-7500). Klar, das Ding ist eine Low Power APU allerdings kann diese in Mehrkern optimierten Spielen locker mit einem der besser U i3ern Konkurieren. Schade das die Single Core Performance so schlecht ist.


Und ja, eine GTX 970 ohne Speicherbeschneidung wäre toll. Vor allem billiger und von AMD ^^.

Ich muss hier mal kurz nen Doppler machen ^^:
Meine PCS+ hat wenn sie länger läuft Lüfter rattern. Sollte ich sie deshalb zurück schicken ? Wenn ich 10min die Lüfter auf 100% stelle ist das Problem für den Rest des Tages weg.


----------



## S754 (31. März 2015)

Das ist eine Frage für den 290/290X Thread.


----------



## Amon (31. März 2015)

Wenn noch Garantie drauf ist einschicken, wenn nicht dann mal ausbauen und die Lüfter prüfen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (31. März 2015)

Lass die Lüfter der Karte einfach mal für ein paar Stunden auf 100% einlaufen, dann sollte sich das erübrigen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (31. März 2015)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Lass die Lüfter der Karte einfach mal für ein paar Stunden auf 100% einlaufen, dann sollte sich das erübrigen.


Werde ich probieren. Habe eh nichts zu tun. Und Lärmbelästigung gibts bei mir nich


----------



## bschicht86 (31. März 2015)

Wäre das Zerlegen der GraKa was für dich? Dann kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen, einfach mal Feinmechanikeröl in die Lüfterlager rein zu träufeln. Damit verlängere ich die Lebenszeit vieler Lüfter um das x-fache.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (31. März 2015)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Wäre das Zerlegen der GraKa was für dich? Dann kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen, einfach mal Feinmechanikeröl in die Lüfterlager rein zu träufeln. Damit verlängere ich die Lebenszeit vieler Lüfter um das x-fache.



Da meine PCS+ noch Garantie hat werde ich es wohl erstmal noch lassen ^^
Denke aber das ich es trotzdem bald tuen werde da ich mal bessere Wärmeleitpaste draufmachen könnte.


----------



## Helljumper94 (19. April 2015)

Wenn ich mal nen zweit PC baue kommt auf jeden Fall CPU und GPU von AMD da rein. Will die einfach unterstützen, irgendwie sind die mir sympathisch.


----------



## Watertouch (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;rote&quot; Laberthread*

>Hier stand Müll<


----------

